# 25 Million dollars in completed listings by owners!



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2015)

This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!

*TUG still continues to prove year after year that owners can sell and rent their timeshares without paying upfront fees!
*

http://ads.tug2.net

any TUG member can post a resale or rental ad in minutes, all online thru the marketplace using the link above!


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 23, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!
> 
> *TUG still continues to prove year after year that owners can sell and rent their timeshares without paying upfront fees!
> *
> ...



Imagine how much it would be if you would list them for $3,000 like the other sites do!!!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2015)

well it works out to about that actually!

just under 14 million in total resales....with just under 4000 total completed resale listings.

oddly enough the math works out to right at $3500 dollars.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 23, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> well it works out to about that actually!
> 
> just under 14 million in total resales....with just under 4000 total completed resale listings.
> 
> oddly enough the math works out to right at $3500 dollars.



I wouldn't have predicted that, because I never venture outside the Bargain Basement. :hysterical:


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2015)

it also goes back to 2009, so that can account for some of the items.

I do a yearly statistics page around january...its always interesting to see the yearly winners:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_sales_rental_history.html


----------

